# Questions about recent labs



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've posted on here before, but its been a while ago. Ihave been having alot of syptoms for some time now. Here are my recent labs...any thoughts
Tsh - 1.95 (.30-3.00)
T3 - 110.34 (71-180)
Ft3 - 3.09 (2.30 - 4.20)
Ft4 - 0.87 (0.77 - 1.61)

For the past three or so years my tsh has been below 1...but is was 1.12 before. I had hyper - thyroidism...but no medicines because it was stable.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if I look like I am going towards HYPO...thanks so much..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> I've posted on here before, but its been a while ago. Ihave been having alot of syptoms for some time now. Here are my recent labs...any thoughts
> Tsh - 1.95 (.30-3.00)
> T3 - 110.34 (71-180)
> Ft3 - 3.09 (2.30 - 4.20)
> ...


According to the above numbers and not having a previous baseline, I would say you are headed to hypo.

Because FT3 is below the mid-range and FT4 is definitely below the mid-range of the ranges provided by your lab.

What does your doctor have to say about this? Sometimes there is a lag time between the TSH and the FREES.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Prior labs were done on 6/22/11

Free t4 - 1.15 (0.82-1.77)
Tsh - 0.954 (0.30 -3.0)
T3 - 106 (71-180)
Doesn't look like a free t3 was done at that time. Vitamin D levels have been consistenly low for a couple of years now. Keep taking supplements.

Last U/S showed a 3 mm nodule on right side


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Prior labs were done on 6/22/11
> 
> Free t4 - 1.15 (0.82-1.77)
> Tsh - 0.954 (0.30 -3.0)
> ...


Was the nodule solid or cystic? Do you know!

Thank you. It would seem you could be flipping back and forth. It's sort of a rebound effect. Hypo to hyper, hyper to hypo. I went through that for years.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Andros,

If I may chime in here, does the swinging make it difficult to diagnose? I think that may be my problem.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats what I have been wondering too...Actually this is the highest my TSH has been (or should I say lowest) ever when I have had blood drawn.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

My TSH never seems to change dramatically. It has been 1.3 to 1.4 for the longest time. The last draw was 1.03 so maybe a change is brewing. My FT4 however was .98 with a range of .82-1.77.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Andros,
> 
> If I may chime in here, does the swinging make it difficult to diagnose? I think that may be my problem.


It sure does because there is a lag time between the FREES and the TSH leaving all the numbers looking rather peculiar meaning not what one ordinarily expects to see.

There are stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies at work here.

Have you had any antibody tests?

And the "clinical" symptoms don't hold true at all. Hypos lose weight (when the numbers say hypo but they are not), hypers gain weight and so on.

Very very confusing. That is why getting antibodies' tests are so important.


----------

